
I Link, Therefore I Am: a Web Intellectual's Diary - byrneseyeview
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9D06E1D7163EF931A15754C0A96F958260&sec=&spon=&pagewanted=all
======
byrneseyeview
This seems to be the first mention of Google in the NYT.

